# Graco TrueCoat



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

I know it's been debated a few times on here, but I couldn't find an answer to my question specifically. I have a job coming up with just interior trim, not pulling it off, spraying while it's all intact. I really don't want to mess with my setting up and cleaning my 840, so I was thinking of a handheld sprayer. I know the Pro Shot is the better option, but I can get one of the original True Coats (not the True Coat II) online for about $150-170. I'll just be buying spray cans of a Zinsser product (probably BIN) to prime the trim, then just spray with a handheld airless. 

My reasoning for going with the cheaper model is I'd like to play around with it before I spend ~$400+ on a nice one. I know I'll just have to throw it away after it wears out, and for the price, that's fine. I also don't expect I'll have enough demand for one to get the Pro Shot. My question is, can I get a decent finish with the True Coat original? Any info on tips, or does it just use the standard ones?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

why not just buy a graco tradeworks 150 airless sprayer from sherwin williams. they are very light weight and sell for less than $300 brand new. you have more tip options and better pressure control.

http://www.tradeworkssprayers.com/tw/tradeworks.nsf/Page/tradeworks+150


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

I love mine it comes with 2 tips and I dont think you can get any new ones.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Is the Tradworks 150 rebuildable?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

painter1986 said:


> Is the Tradworks 150 rebuildable?


yes, you can Replace pump packings and do other servicing according to the manual page 15.

now is it cheaper to just buy a new one for under $300 ,i don't know.

i guarantee that it'll last much longer than a true-coat or pro-shot.

mr fixit could probably tell you more.

http://www.tradeworkssprayers.com/tw/tradeworks.nsf/Files/FKJTFKJU/$File/313382J.pdf?OpenElement


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Is it the same thing as this: Graco Project Painter Plus (257025) Airless Sprayer - Amazon.com

The specs look the same.


----------



## painter1986 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just read the PDF manual you posed. Looks like the project painter is a step down. Found a rebuilt one for $150, think it's worth it for light use?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

painter1986 said:


> Thanks for the help. Is it the same thing as this: Graco Project Painter Plus (257025) Airless Sprayer - Amazon.com
> 
> The specs look the same.



i don't know.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

painter1986 said:


> Just read the PDF manual you posed. Looks like the project painter is a step down. Found a rebuilt one for $150, think it's worth it for light use?


i would go to sherwin williams and buy a brand new 150 for under $300. that's just me.

you are still paying $150 plus shipping for a rebuilt...either way i have spent more on just a gun.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I see the Graco True Coat made it to the new chase TV commercial. Btw how is the NEW Proshot with the pressure knob? Is it so much better, I haven't heard anything about it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWMSwknGuTo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think I would use it on trim per se, it sometimes has a tendency to spit. 

However, both models have worked wonders for me and I haven't run into the "need to throw it away" situation yet. Just make sure you clean it real good, and store it properly. 

It's a work horse for what I use it for, albeit I don't use it every day (Pro Shot). 

The pressure control/motor control is alright. You can't tell a big different between 1 and 10, maybe 20%? It's not like going from a fine finish to a full blown spray, so if your thinking that your moving in the wrong direction.

I think a small rig like described above might be better for you. There is a lot of cleanup with either proshot or true coat. Cup needs cleaning, the tip/guard needs cleaning, internal guts need cleaning just like any sprayer (prime/spray water/lacquer). 

Good luck.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the tradeworks 150 is a decent machine for what it is and the price range ,however the pump repair kit is around $100.00 part only. they will pump a lot more paint than the truecoat before it fails though you will have to lower your pressure and get a fine finish tip. I would strongly recommend that you practice on some spare wood before you try to do trim in someones home


----------

